# New Bonavista



## vanabb (Apr 7, 2007)

Just bought a black Bonavista in Vancouver at Southside, base cost $26200. The dealer exchanging the tires for TripleTreds (4+spare) for +$775. I'm feeling good about it, picking it up later this week.

They were trying to push a 'care' package, including undercoating and fabric protection with a 'lifetime' warranty for $595. Does anyone have experience with this? I doubt it's value.  

How about extended warranty? Considering it but not sure if its necessary.

Are there issues with the Bonavista that I should know about? I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

sunroof rattle is a big one for me, i went back to the dealer three times already. they did everything they could including adjustments and insulation foams, but still the problem exsits. They fianlly ordered a new sunroof track for me which should be here comming Tuesday.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

I got the undercoating for $399 but without fabric protection (it wasn't even presented to that option). Also got the warranty for 7 year but don't remember for how much, the wife agreed to pay for it. Whey you get a good price in the vehicle they try to get you with those extras.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

They ALWAYS try to get you with the extras - no matter what you paid for the vehicle. Can't blame them I guess. I think most everything dealers sell are over-priced though.
I was not offered the care package, but when I was asked about the extended warranty I basically said that if I were buying a vehicle that I thought NEEDED an extened warranty, then I wouldn't be buying that vehicle in the first place. Time will tell whether or not that was a wise decision. I also declined the electronic anti-rust gadget.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

If you can care for your own paint ( clear coat polish and wax ) then the paint protectant is not for you. The undercoating can work as a minor sound barrier so you might want to think about that. It just depends how thick it is applied. The rust proofing is just a sticky sludge that is sprayed in the doors and other areas. If it can find it's way out it will. Very hard to clean off paint. I paid $650 for it on a VW Jetta once what a pain in the ass. Never again. 
********NEVER WASH AND OR WAX A BLACK CAR IN THE DIRECT SUNLIGHT********

CONGRATS ON THE NEW CAR!


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

When I purchased my Spec-V, I opted for the paint protection, fabric protection etc. I also got the extended warranty. I'm glad I got the warranty on that car, since it was riddled with problems (first run of them in 2002).
The paint and fabric protection was not needed in my opinion.

I didn't bother with the extended warranty or protection packages when I got the XT.
I never had one issue with the vehicle during the 60k warranty period, and I'm now at 112,xxx km and have spent $103 on the vehicle since the warranty ran out.
That is alot less than what the extended warranty would have cost me. The warranty would have been running out soon, so I think (knock on wood) I made the right decision and saved some money.
Hopefully my good luck will continue with the XT. The most reliable thing I have ever owned.


----------



## vanabb (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's input. Picked up my new X-Trail today, #1330.


----------



## cddgeneral (Apr 12, 2007)

Vanabb - what is the build date on your vehicle?


----------



## vanabb (Apr 7, 2007)

Where do I find the build date? 15km on it when i first looked at it, still in its wrapping. Checking the build date didn't occur to me.


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

Open the driver's door - on the pillar.


----------



## vanabb (Apr 7, 2007)

Build date is 08/2006. Doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

Found my build date at 10/06.


----------

